# 04/24 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Are You Ready?



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't expect the results of the shake up to really settle in until after Backlash. Until then a lot of things will still be in flux. I don't even expect to see Andrade on SD until after Backlash.

And honestly, as long as Becky doesn't eat the pin, I'm good, though I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I am hoping for a DQ win for the faces. Asuka and Iconics shouldn't lose. Asuka not back to back, and Iconics not quickly as a team.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not ready to see Big Ass squash Bryan. No sir, I am not.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Let's see if Styles is prepared this time for Nakamura and prevents his balls from suffering any further abuse. Surely, after the third time he will be.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

How long before we see a Kinshasa to the balls? I think that's the next logical step of this progression.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky eatig the pin will surely be scintillating. :sadbecky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I can predict that Naka will being cracking AJ Styles's nuts once again unexpectedly. :benson

Asuka should not lose her first Smackdown Live match and neither should the Iconics, hopefully it will be there will be interference.

Ready to see what Samoa Joe will do tomorrow night and the debut of Almas and Vega. *_


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Asuka/Becky.

Not looking forward to watching Becky get zero offense while being beat up for 5 minutes just to make a hot tag only to somehow get duped and job yet again to yet another team of mediocre women.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe the Bellas can reunite and take on the Iconics for a newly instituted Women's tag title?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sincere said:


> How long before we see a Kinshasa to the balls? I think that's the next logical step of this progression.


That will be saved for the title change :nak


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now that Raw is over with, we can get to the A show. :vince5

Bryan is going to be on Miz TV tomorrow night. :mark

Good opportunity to reveal Cass as Miz's muscle if he absolutely, positively, has to get involved with Bryan and pushed into the main event. :eyeroll


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Everyone always suppose the former NXT champions are going for the greatest things, but I can see Andrade just filling Roode's midcard place.
At least for this year...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bryan on Miz TV:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Becky is eating the pin on this match I think. Hopefully she and Asuka have a good showing and they give them enough time for their match. Wouldn't surprise me if it ends up main eventing with the women not being able to go to the GRR.

I wonder what Charlotte will be doing, maybe on commentary or she ends up intercepting Carmella before she interferes with the match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky eats the pin :sadbecky and Bryan gets blind-sided by Big Ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Nakamura nut shots AJ outta nowhere backstage :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bryan on MizTV is gonna be something awesome I think :mark:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Becky is eating the pin on this match I think. Hopefully she and Asuka have a good showing and they give them enough time for their match. Wouldn't surprise me if it ends up main eventing with the women not being able to go to the GRR.
> 
> I wonder what Charlotte will be doing, maybe on commentary or she ends up intercepting Carmella before she interferes with the match?


Contract signing for her rematch at Backlash.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Contract signing for her rematch at Backlash.


That is possible too.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Vegeta said:


> If Nakamura nut shots AJ outta nowhere backstage <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Ok, this HAS to happen.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That is possible too.


Oh no, I wasn't making a prediction. It was confirmed on WWE.com.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW set a very low bar to clear. If SDL can't clear it, they suck.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan/Miz should be veeeeeery interesting :yes

Plus more Joe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988704535798415360


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:banderas A show. 

I need an AJ/Nak brawl. 
Cien/Vega promo.
Joe murking a fool.
Becky getting a W. 
Sanity debut. 
Jeff and Randy starting a feud.
Bludgeons bludgeon someone.
Big Cass joins up with Miz, leading to a feud with Bryan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Oh no, I wasn't making a prediction. It was confirmed on WWE.com.


Ah cool I hadn't checked the preview yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, since Carmella and Charlotte will have their contract signing I suppose that, if Absolution doesn't interfere, Asuka may kill my girls again :mj2, she did all by herself on NXT. They are too new to be jobbing like this :fuck.

I suppose you will see me using the "At least they are on tv" phrase if that happens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988810085320347648


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I want Nak to nutshot AJ, but AJ no-sells it and it injures Nak's arm, and then AJ Kicks Nak in the Knacks, and AJ reveals he was wearing a reinforced steel cup, a bit like that time Bret wore the steel chest plate under his hockey jersey to guard against Goldberg's spear.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988840885851906048


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crasp said:


> I want Nak to nutshot AJ, but AJ no-sells it and it injures Nak's arm, and then AJ Kicks Nak in the Knacks, and AJ reveals he was wearing a reinforced steel cup, a bit like that time Bret wore the steel chest plate under his hockey jersey to guard against Goldberg's spear.


:lol That would be a memorable segment.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Really looking forward to whatever's going to happen in The Miz and Daniel Bryan segment.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

*-Automatic rematch clause *
*
-Contract signing *

It being "automatic" would mean it's already contractual and would only need a verbal confirmation from whoever is invoking the clause













emerald-fire said:


> Really looking forward to whatever's going to happen in The Miz and Daniel Bryan segment.


Spoiler:

Miz says the same stuff he was saying on Talking Smack

Bryan this time attacks him

Cas run-in


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think Paige is going to be there tonight, she keeps posting stuff like if she was still in England with her family, which makes me think Absolution either interferes in the tag match or doesn't appear at all.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't think Paige is going to be there tonight, she keeps posting stuff like if she was still in England with her family, which makes me think Absolution either interferes in the tag match or doesn't appear at all.


I will be saddened not to see Mandy tonight, but Paige not being there should more than make up for that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SDL back to being the A show :mark:


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see Samoa Joe crush these vanilla midgets on smackdown!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles be able to avoid another Low Blow from Shinsuke Nakamura before their rematch for the world title this Friday?
- Will tensions between Daniel Bryan and The Miz reach to a boiling point tonight on MizTV?
- Will Asuka and Becky Lynch dominate the IIconic Duo?
- Will Andrade Cien Almas make an appearance tonight?
- Will Samoa Joe be prepared for the ladder match this Friday for the Intercontinental title?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

DammitC said:


> - Will Asuka and Becky Lynch dominate the IIconic Duo?












Becky stronk!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Unlike Raw I'm looking forward to all of this.

Smackdown has the better main event scene, better midcard, better Women's division and better Tag Division.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crasp said:


> I want Nak to nutshot AJ, but AJ no-sells it and it injures Nak's arm, and then AJ Kicks Nak in the Knacks, and AJ reveals he was wearing a reinforced steel cup, a bit like that time Bret wore the steel chest plate under his hockey jersey to guard against Goldberg's spear.


I somehow will not be shocked if we see that in the title match on Friday. It just seems like something WWE would do, lol.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Why does it feel like Smackdown is actually building towards a PPV (backlash) whilst Raw is in some sort of weird limbo? The PPV is two weeks away, and the only match booked on the raw side is Roman v a smackdown superstar and the U.S. title/IC title rematches.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

I am ready for the new A-show. Bring it bitches.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Illogical said:


> I am ready for the new A-show. Bring it bitches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988916737964937221
Do it.

Very much tuning in for Charlotte as well as Becky and Asuka.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Bludgeon Brothers should not be heels. They should be tweeners


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting more nervous than I should tbh, I guess this match will give us a better clue of how they will book the IIconics going forward.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Getting more nervous than I should tbh, I guess this match will give us a better clue of how they will book the IIconics going forward.


You know I can totally see Becky getting pined or a DQ finish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988913655306752000


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Really hoping we see Andrade, Zelina, and Sanity tonight. The whole thing looks pretty good top to bottom. The only drawbacks are the likely continuation of the tag team matches and whatever's going on with Cass.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm ready for... *TRANQUILO* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You know I can totally see Becky getting pined or a DQ finish


:thelist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Almost time for the A show to prove it.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, I feel like if Asuka and Becky lose tonight, it'll be through Becky eating the pin. That being said, its almost as likely that Billie Kay gets submitted or pinned as well. People backstage love Peyton, but don't really care about Billie. She's easily the worse of the IIconics. Peyton is okay/decent, Billie is mediocre/bad.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Almost time for the A show to prove it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really hope Bryan and Miz are having a great segment before Big Ass rears his ugly head.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see if SD does it with Flair tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988928823147356161


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SD is gonna be fire for the next year


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz is on his own for the first time in years :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz tv opening the show, interesting


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

ready for some fuckery :vince8


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, Miz not having Maryse with him (or the Miztourage) just isn't the same  .

But still, Bryan and Miz! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really hope Miz doesn't wins the IC title at the GRR. Enough of him with that title already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz on SDL = superstar = ratings

I'm here for this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz, please stay away from the IC title forever now. You've been champion far too many times fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Different show Same old Miz crap


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miz talking about the IC title....for fuck sakes if he wins on Friday.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Smackdown's crowd are a lot nicer to Miz than RAW's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz looks so weird by himself


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The feud I've been waiting years for.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What does your kid have to do with anything Miz :lmao


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

can't beat a good Miz TV lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

After this last IC title chase, Miz needs to be a main eventer chasing the WWE title.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Miz and hey man are thought of as great on the mic. Yet the promos always go like this

“I am the advocate of the 1 in 21-1. Even the undertaker blah blah blah”

And

“I made the intercontinental title important. Not Shawn Michaels. Not Bret Hart. Not rocky steamboat. Me.”

Blah blah blah shut the fuck up and change it up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd sounds like it's gonna be trash.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Miz is such a MF star. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crap segment so far.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Its getting boring


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, the Miz promos are really boring to me. There's no variety to them and he constantly feuds with the same people over and over and over and over...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewwww no not Big Cass.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Daniel Bryan reactions have been getting worse and worse...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

fuck off Cass....Test 2.0


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck outta here, Big Ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let me guess. Cass has waylaid him fpalm


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Is Bryan taking a shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

What could make Miz Tv worse? Oh Big Cass and here he is....


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Using his daughter to escape the match with Daniel. That's so deliciously heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And the crowd doesn't give a fuck for Big Ass


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz had a suit fitted for Cass...his new lackey.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Big Cass can't wrestle or fucking talk.....fuck this guy


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This dude has zero charisma...on Corbin's level.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Literally the guy I'm least interested in seeing of anyone on either roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Cass coming out and being involved with this feud already ruins it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Big Cass? lol thought he was fighting DB


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

woat theme


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Corey Graves keep on making mistakes. He should be replaced with Jeremy Borash


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm liking these pairings the WWE are making lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The tallest pile of crap in WWE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Cass' aim is to be the Miz's bitch?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nobody cares Cass.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Cass can be a star.

Don't fugg it up WWE.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seriously Big Cass has to be the worst fucking wrestler on the roster


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Cass isn't revealed as Miz's muscle now this is a massive waste.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's crazy how much Cass looks like Edge.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I guess I'm really alone being a fan of Big Cass. It's ok, I know he is not the best but to me he has great potential.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When you are the worst member of a trio that also involved Carmella and Enzo Amore you know you suck


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Nobody was talking about Big Cass." :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz still has the best facial expressions :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

handshake in 3 2 1 .........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get this unpolished turd off my screen.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

How could anyone actually like this guy ??? :lmao


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow what a buzzkill. Has anyone ever been this out of place? You have Miz in the ring waiting for Daniel Bryan and we get Big Ass instead. Wow this guy sucks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This will turn out to be an act and they are really together Im sure. Oh wonderful more guys with Miz, thats new right? zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Cass' suit not fit properly? The arms are too short :lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, Big Cass is doing well on the mic. Wow... Hopefully he can back it up in the ring..


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:Out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They "Yay" Cass did sounded like The Rock when he turned heel in Canada.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cass mentioning trash, now he knows what his gimmick is.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This will turn out to be an act and they are really together Im sure. Oh wonderful more guys with Miz, thats new right? zzzzzzzzz


Yup more jobbers paired with the Miz...cant wait!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh Lord end this awful segment pleassssse


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cass sounds like some marks we know... and Vince.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why does Cass' suit not fit properly? The arms are too short :lmao


Cuz he's 7 foot tall and you can't tailor that!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Big Cass isn't doing that bad, but people are too busy throwing bitchy one liners to notice.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Cass can cut a promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heatless fuck. unkout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess all that didn't amount to you keeping Carmella huh, Cass.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Not a fan of his at all but Big Cass is doing a great job with his promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is so random. Cass hates a guy who he's never even interacted with ever :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is like a bad advert for one of those back of newspapers from the 40s about getting super big after getting your ass kicked.


----------



## JimboSlice (Aug 14, 2017)

Seems very comfortable on the mic. Not getting great material though. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Big Cass is a throwback to Shad Gaspar..


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Not bad to be fair


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Wait Cass has a personality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cass basically saying you don't need talent to be in WWE, you just need to be tall :lol


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

why is Big cass reminding me of Edge lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

terrible promo, horrible acting, Get him the fuk outta here.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The promo wasn't bad but that was still a massive letdown. We wanted Daniel Bryan, not big ass.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Its not necessarily bad its just lasting too long


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Good promo tbh. Never understood why people were saying Cass is shit on the mic when he's more than capable.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

if he hates little guys why was he with enzo lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, a Miz TV that ended WITHOUT Miz getting his ass kicked :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is so random. Cass hates a guy who he's never even interacted with ever :lol


What?
All his promo is about how he don't like Bryan, specially because they both were cleared at the same time and no one gives a crap about Cass.

Come on, pay atention.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Big cass is doing really well in this segment.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MOBELS said:


> Good promo tbh. Never understood why people were saying Cass is shit on the mic when he's more than capable.


You like Jinder and Cass....that scares me.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

To be honest this is when I hate the fans. Guy did a good job, content and delivery, and they give him what chants. Idiots.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please don't have Becky eat the pin tonight, let her and Asuka win.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is so random. Cass hates a guy who he's never even interacted with ever :lol


He's pissed he got cleared the same day Daniel Bryan did and no one gave a fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they have Cass go over DBry fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Terrible segment What a "great idea" to put Big Ass in this segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan beaten up in the back. Nakamura giving low blows to everybody now? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Main event is early it seems

Come on IIconics


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Big Cass's suit not fitting properly is bothering me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why hasn't Big Cass been future endeavored yet?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Let me guess. Cass has waylaid him fpalm


Lmao you called it


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Time to take a piss break


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm so now we have the mystery of who attacked Dbry and the fashion police got traded off to raw... It's a good thing there still might be Sherlock Truth to investigate the case!

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wonder if Bryan is taken out the rest of the night or if they'll redo Miz TV. I think Cass is going to get recruited by Miz.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

how the hell did that segment go 20 minutes lol

is daniel bryan fighting injuries his gimmick now? lol


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

That promo was fuckin great!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

DELITE said:


> That promo was fuckin great!


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This will turn out to be an act and they are really together Im sure. Oh wonderful more guys with Miz, thats new right? zzzzzzzzz



Because Daniel Bryan talking about chasing your dreams and kicking out of finishers is new right? Pro wrestling is all about repetition. And Miz and Big Ass have not even teamed up, hopefully they won’t as Miz should not be dragged down by that turd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MrJT said:


> terrible promo, horrible acting, Get him the fuk outta here.


Although I'm not a fan of Cass, it wasn't too bad. I thought it would be a lot worse. He looked pretty comfortable on the mic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don't understand why, of all people, they picked Cass to give a push to. He was hardly relevant before his injury!

His promo was alright but I find it hard to care.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Cass's promo was alright, better than his last ones from last year. *_


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So the IIconics are taking another loss? Surely they can't have Asuka take another loss so soon? Carmella/Charlotte for Backlash is meh-but will Carmella survive? I guess there'll be interference and she'll keep the title via a DQ.


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


>


You're wrong....or you know what? Tell me how to cut a great heel promo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Lmao you called it



WWE is always predictable. Bryan will run out later and get destroyed by the 10 foot tall mound of crap.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I still don't understand why, of all people, they picked Cass to give a push to. He was hardly relevant before his injury!
> 
> His promo was alright but I find it hard to care.


Well they know that if he continue to attack Bryan he's gonna get a lot of heat real fast


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Big Cass's suit not fitting properly is bothering me.


I thought it was a hint that he would align himself with Miz and the fact that DB was attacked would suggest there might be a 3rd member of a new Miztourage. The content of the promo explained logically why Cass attacked DB and why he could potential join Miz, because he wants to be an A-Lister himself.

Is it possible Ward is writing Smackdown again, because they want to sell the product to a different nTV etwork than Raw and temporarily need to present a logical, coherent and entertaining program. LOL.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cringe.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

As good as the Iconic Duo look, they're fucking annoying when they make fun of Charlotte. Cringe af. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

damn, these two are dying a horrible death with these retched promos.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> Because Daniel Bryan talking about chasing your dreams and kicking out of finishers is new right? Pro wrestling is all about repetition. And Miz and Big Ass have not even teamed up, hopefully they won’t as Miz should not be dragged down by that turd.


WTF? Bryan talked about that once? Maybe twice? Miz does the exact same routine everytime. He mentioned the IC Title and how he made it important. SHOCKER!! And Miz and Cass are both mid carders so they fit together really well. And as I said, Miz always needs someone so...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Already getting the jobber entrances, not a good omen

And yes, you look fucking great :homer


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there something that is horrible, it is this iconic BS


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Peyton... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha iconic


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

3 weeks and the IIconics already get the jobber entrance ffs wwe


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Also show is promo heavy again, another feature of the original SD run after the brand split. #Ward hope.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Although I'm not a fan of Cass, it wasn't too bad. I thought it would be a lot worse. He looked pretty comfortable on the mic.


Yeah, it wasn't, but it was a letdown from what we were expecting.

I remember when people were sour on Braun Strowman so I think we'll just have to give Cass a chance. As long as he's not holding the title I'm willing to see how he does, despite that awful feud with Enzo and Big Show last year (they're not the best to feud with).

But still, I want Bryan vs. Miz, not Cass. Wish they'd do something else.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, the Iconics are super lame. Feels like the Divas division is back. If they could wrestle a lick I wouldn't mind, but they are just the cringey to the max..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO these two are so annoying :lmao And I love their ridiculously over the top Aussie phrases like 'nosy Nancy' LOL.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah Peyton might be hot but holy shit this is cringeworthy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Becky.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

the crowd isn't very loud tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DrewHLMW said:


> 3 weeks and the IIconics already get the jobber entrance ffs wwe


They're terrible.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank heavens for Becky coming out to shut those two up. That was fucking horrible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky about to go straight fire on the Iconics.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great. SDL sucka as bad as RAW.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder why they didn't do a vocal impersonaition of Asuka.
I mean, Vince is okay with impersonating Booker T so...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> the crowd isn't very loud tonight.


I wouldn't be loud either if I had to sit through Big Cass and IIconics promos lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh great we're back to seeing Bryan getting his ass kicked every week only to run wild during the match.

Do something different, I'm sick of the underdog BS they've done with Bryan. It's been run into the ground and is beyond stale.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

The cringe is real with these 2.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

becky needs that smackdown womens belt back


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another commercial break? Really? fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, they are not winning tonight. Well, I hope it's a decent match at least


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If WWE turns Becky into the leader of the IIconics, I´ll believe that Ward is back in charge of SD. 

It just makes too much sense, especially with the babyface/heel imbalance.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually love The IIconics! They crack me up so much, i just hope they start picking up some wins though!!!!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

crowd didn't sound too hot for Bryan/Miz, hopefully this isn't an omen for future crowds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprise me. Let the Eater of Pins actually win this match. :becky


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

LOL these IIconics are so annoying. I don't know why they are rated highly? They are hot though and I do not really care about all this women crap so its fine for me I guess I usually take a piss break during this BS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Yeah, it wasn't, but it was a letdown from what we were expecting.
> 
> I remember when people were sour on Braun Strowman so I think we'll just have to give Cass a chance. As long as he's not holding the title I'm willing to see how he does, despite that awful feud with Enzo and Big Show last year (they're not the best to feud with).
> 
> But still, I want Bryan vs. Miz, not Cass. Wish they'd do something else.


I'm with you. I wanted a Miz/Bryan feud. Didn't think they would stick Bryan with Cass as soon as Cass got back. But they could be waiting to do that Miz/Bryan feud for a bigger stage, like SummerSlam.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Yep, they are not winning tonight. Well, I hope it's a decent match at least


I think Peyton needs to break up with Billie ASAP.

If they keep them together they are gonna be jobbers.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Asuka gonna make Billie tap in about 2 minutes lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

these fucking commercial are brutal so fucking many.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Those two have ripped off LayCool ..and it seems like such a backwards step for the division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did I mention how much I love Becky in singlets :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> Oh great we're back to seeing Bryan getting his ass kicked every week only to run wild during the match.
> 
> Do something different, I'm sick of the underdog BS they've done with Bryan. It's been run into the ground and is beyond stale.


It is. Bryan should be on fire with his return. Instead Vince has thrown a big wet blanket on him in the form of Big Ass.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> I thought it was a hint that he would align himself with Miz and the fact that DB was attacked would suggest there might be a 3rd member of a new Miztourage. The content of the promo explained logically why Cass attacked DB and why he could potential join Miz, because he wants to be an A-Lister himself.
> 
> Is it possible Ward is writing Smackdown again, because they want to sell the product to a different nTV etwork than Raw and temporarily need to present a logical, coherent and entertaining program. LOL.


Wow that is a lot of detail to find in someone's suit. Cool! I wonder who the third member could be? His promo was better than his old ones. Miz and Cass working together could be interesting. Wait are they gonna move Smackdown or something? Didn't Ward write on NXT?


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Not a good showing on the mic for Peyton & Billie tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

yeah, Bryan could be hotter than he is currently but i'm not too worried, hes Bryan after all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Them making fun of Becky was hilarious


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Asuka is now irrelevant as fuck and her entrance dance doesn't help her


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just don't get it with Becky. She's one of the most over women on the roster and she's only held the Smackdown title once. They need to do more with her, imo.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

horrendous match, that becky ass shot on the pin tho...christ.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky eats the pin again lmfao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Becky :cries


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Damn lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Asuka losing streak


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh for fuck sake. What a shit start for Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And of course Becky eats the pin...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Poor Becky... fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao :sadbecky The Eater of Pins was hungry.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

IIconics got a win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yassss! Who's Asuka?????


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Guys they hinted at a Becky vs. Asuka feud, only 18 more months until it might or might not happen.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

lol poor Becky she's just here to elevate others


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So um, as someone that doesn't watch SD really other than since WM, is it the job of Becky to lose constantly?


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

I hope no more diva shit for the rest of SD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anderson & Gallows.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

they must really hate becky always taken the pin on tag matches


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

CLUB


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a nice last three minutes. IIconics were on their Revival tip.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nakamura is friends with Rusev Day?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Kevin Nash and Scott Hall.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles, Anderson and Gallows back together again! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh boy, another 6 man tag team match. :eyeroll

WWE is just a broken record.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Boy, that was a squash if ever saw one, they didn't let IIconics do anything besides taking bumps and roll up Becky.

Well, at least Peyton showed she is good taking bumps :shrug


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Becky deserves better than this.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Iconics but this match, but poor Becky. :becky


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

This is exactly the reason why no one gives a fuck about Divas division


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn, what's the theme for the greatest rumble? Need that on repeat.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevin Dunn just finished all over himself in the truck.

"Haaawwwwwwt girrllzzzz Vince!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully The Queen gets back her title at Backlash.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I think Raw last night had two singles matches, right?

No singles matches on SD tonight.

I'm surprised the tag team titles aren't the most prestigious in the company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck it. Cancel this show. :cuss:


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Absolution are going to be the Skywarp and Thundercracker of Carmella.(Y)


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

The second wwe signed Rousey, we all knew they were going to stop pushing Asuka 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll be fine with Divas division if there are hotties like IIconics. Always good for post SDL hot divas GIFs on instagram


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Becky remaining a worthless jobber fpalm

Asuka losing her second ever match to iconics on a random SD episode fpalm


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

With this WWE are making no divas in Saudi Arabia look like a good decision.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

EL IDOLO! :mark :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss the club & AJ as heels.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

THE MAN said:


> It is. Bryan should be on fire with his return. Instead Vince has thrown a big wet blanket on him in the form of Big Ass.


Well to be fair. Vince put him over all three members of Evolution and got fuck all for it. Vince then brought him back and he admits he politiced his way into the IC title match because they didn't want him working a ladder match, was given the belt and they got fuck all from it. 

Bryan just got cleared and yes he is hot, but why risk putting him in something big in his first few months when his last known history has been getting fuck all from pushing him?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully these vignettes don't go on for months like with Alberto Del Rio..


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Makish16 said:


> The second wwe signed Rousey, we all knew they were going to stop pushing Asuka
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


I wonder what will they do once Ronda gets stale? Casuals dont give a fuck about her being in a scripted sports entertainment after getting embarrassed by Holly Holm and Nunez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Styles, Anderson and Gallows back together again! :yes :yes :yes



That would be cool but they haven't been much in WWE so far.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shit, they're hyping Almas. It must mean they have big plans for him.



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Becky remaining a worthless jobber fpalm
> 
> Asuka losing her second ever match to iconics on a random SD episode fpalm


She wasn't pinned and they cheated to win, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Becky remaining a worthless jobber fpalm
> 
> Asuka losing her second ever match to iconics on a random SD episode fpalm



Asuka is irrelevent now


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck I was hoping to see Almas tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I see Cien Almas showing up right after Backlash to challenge for the IC or US title.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

One of The Uso's getting hurt tonight.

Vacation injury coming.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to save Almas debut.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love them two together, but Naomi wears way too much makeup.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I see Cien Almas showing up right after Backlash to challenge for the IC or US title.


Almas vs Jeff Hardy :mark :mark


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Great. Total Divas bullshit!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course there's a random tag team match as the main event.

Vince will never learn, he needs to retire.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely no reaction for Harper and Rowan.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Vegeta said:


> Good to save Almas debut.


i agree he should come up post backlash not before. i think anyway


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Absolutely no reaction for Harper and Rowan.


To be fair there hasn't been a reaction for anyone. This crowd is one of the worst I can remember this year.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky looks Good tonight


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They might give Andrade a squash match over someone like Tye Dillinger or R-Truth at Backlash itself and then put him in the mid-card title scene, and then further beyond. If they're hyping him in vignettes, they probably have plans for him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

chrispepper said:


> To be fair there hasn't been a reaction for anyone. This crowd is one of the worst I can remember this year.


Harper and Rowan never get any reaction though lol...

Silent when they attacked at Fastlane

Silent when they won the belts at Mania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL has done a banner job of killing the crowd so far. Not much to cheer for.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Miz looks like a waste on SDL. Say whatever you want but SDL does not have the feel of RAW. It seems like the roster is too big for 2 hour show.You have no Orton, Hardy, New Day, Cien, Joe etc showing up


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

There has been more commercials than wrestling...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They Call me Daddy said:


> Miz looks like a waste on SDL. Say whatever you want but SDL does not have the feel of RAW. It seems like the roster is too big for 2 hour show.You have no Orton, Hardy, New Day, Cien, Joe etc showing up


There's still an hour left.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

You'd think they would do something with Naomi after she won that battle royal but she fits right in the role of housewife


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I loved Rowan's leisurely jog..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I really like what they're doing with this story, who the fuck booked this greatness?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess they're not trying tonight either.

God this company sucks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Naomi coming out dancing to distract BBs


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lord this has been atrocious so far.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Talk about irrelevant stuff


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a good thing Undertaker and Kane never had to deal with the power of the GLOW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, The Bludgeon Brothers weakness is black women.. Got it :lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

What the hell?!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

AJ 2.0 and Kane?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Silly Usos, that strategy won't work on Friday.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lucky Blud Brothers. No women in Saudi Arabia. :serious:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

See, they're always higher on Harper than Rowan..Rowan never wins singles matches.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WTF? Harper and Rowan's weakness = Naomi?

I guess this is the beginning of the downfall of the bludgeon brothers.

This show has been awful so far.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

A sick, demented part of me was hoping when Naomi did her slide down the ramp she'd be welcomed by a Harper big boot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte next :mark


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF? Bryan talked about that once? Maybe twice? Miz does the exact same routine everytime. He mentioned the IC Title and how he made it important. SHOCKER!! And Miz and Cass are both mid carders so they fit together really well. And as I said, Miz always needs someone so...


Daniel Bryan’s whole spiel for a long time has been chasing your dreams. But there is nothing wrong with that, again wrestling is all about repetition.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

As I have said, WWE is making sure we won't miss divas on GRR. More irrelevant divas stuff coming up next


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988944928154644481


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best part of the show so far by default:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988944550923157504


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm starting to warm to Carmella's mic work.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woo!


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> Best part of the show so far by default:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988944550923157504


I'd never want my wife seducing someone


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a very good question Carmella, a lot of other people have been curious as to why champs are not coming out last recently too.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Carmella has a great point. I bitch about champions coming out first all of the time. Whether it's a match or not, champions should always come out last.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Carmella is really really good on the Stick...Her ex should take notes on how to emote properly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella having a better night on the mic this week. That been said, not looking forward to her match with Charlotte.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She is a worse choice for champion than Jinder was.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

I will never understand them dressing in their ring gear for a contract signing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like this is setting up an Elsworth return.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> She is a worse choice for champion than Jinder was.


Okay no.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

The way they have given Carmella the title, it shows WWE doesn't care about women's division. Alexa, Mandy, Naomi, Carmella, IIconics etc all are divas not women


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LMAO best segment of the night


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Okay no.


WOAT material. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really hope Charlotte takes that title from her at Backlash.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

MrJT said:


> Carmella is really really good on the Stick...Her ex should take notes on how to emote properly.


Divas and girls are generally really good at talking but not listening lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, one thing is looking for heel heat, but this will make people tune out lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Roman should try this. 

I will not stop main eventing WM until you stand up and cheer.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ is better off without those geeks.

I forgot how bad wwe gets post Mania, not that WM season is anything decent.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> They "Yay" Cass did sounded like The Rock when he turned heel in Canada.


2:50

*"THAT'S WHERE WE LIVE! WE LIVE IN TORONTO, YAAAAY!"




SHUT UP! (CARMELLA)*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Carmella better then Big Cass on the mic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte looking fine :banderas


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Carmella killing it with the heel work.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Da fuck is Renee wearing???


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

I wont be shocked if Asuka now jobs to Carmella as well. Its funny how she has fallen now even without winning the championship on the main roster


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

This sure does beat an AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe match, doesn't it?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> WOAT material. :fact


She ain't good but I wouldn't say worst of all time....

Lets just hope Charlotte gets that title back.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, Carmella licking her lips at Charlotte.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a slight botch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Renee overseeing this and not Paige? :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Charlotte is kinda boring atm.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that went south in just about record time for a contract signing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I really hope Charlotte takes that title from her at Backlash.


 Not like Charlotte did anything with it, I don't even remember 99.9% of her defences. I'd honestly prefer Carmella because at least she's been entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's it, squash that peasant! :lol

Now get that title, Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte boobies on point tonight


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlotte's had so much work done, she actually now looks like Paris Hilton with big fake tits.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That botch...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

F´n Charlotte. She could have hurt Cleopatra.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Charlotte is now going down to that "diva" category too especially if you follow her recent Instagram posts


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> She is a worse choice for champion than Jinder was.


Nah. The Smackdown women's title isn't the most prestigious so Carmella winning it isn't so bad compared to Jinder winning the WWE championship.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Charlotte is kinda boring atm.


 That would happen when you have a natural heel gimmick being pushed as the top face of a division.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

.......Aiden English should be the mouthpiece for Nakamura


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I had to step away for a bit has Absolution made an appearance yet?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

They Call me Daddy said:


> I wont be shocked if Asuka now jobs to Carmella as well. Its funny how she has fallen now even without winning the championship on the main roster


Considering how protected she was in that match, I doubt it. They had Becky eat the pin, and it wasn't even a clean pin. I wouldn't be shocked if next week we get Asuka vs Billie, and Becky vs Peyton next week.

WWE is somewhat high on Peyton, but they do not care in the slightest about Billie.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It looked for a second there like Carmella took the corner of the table to the shoulder. That might just sting for a while.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I had to step away for a bit has Absolution made an appearance yet?


Nope


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Cena vs Triple H match is so random.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually liked that segment. Carmella was getting heat like she is supposed to.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> That would happen when you have a natural heel gimmick being pushed as the top face of a division.


That's what happens when someone is more interested in modelling than wrestling. (I don't blame her)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am positively shocked that a contract signing ended in physicality.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Jeff vs. Benjamin again why? lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988948370856161281


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Charlotte's had so much work done, she actually now looks like Paris Hilton with big fake tits.


 Yep , she's had a fuck ton of work done recently. Hur dur women's revolution, role model, fake tits, filler and butt implants.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DrewHLMW said:


> Jeff vs. Benjamin again why? lol


I guess so somebody can interfer?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Charlotte wins the Smackdown Women's Title back at Backlash. I feel like Peyton Royce and Billie Kay will interfere so Carmella might end up retaining it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> I guess so somebody can interfer?


Randy.

I thought it was pretty obvious lol


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Shelton Benjamin v Jeff Hardy rematch again :trolldog


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

RKO outta nowhere


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Benjamin vs. Hardy just feels like filler before GRR/Backlash. They don't want to start telling new stories until after that. I'll be glad when the GRR/Backlash arc ends. It's like how Fastlane blocked proper storytelling for WrestleMania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988948370856161281


Loved the way she carried herself in that segment.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> Yep , she's had a fuck ton of work done recently. Hur dur women's revolution, role model, fake tits, filler and butt implants.


Can you really blame her? A modelling career is way more appealing and secure than wrestling career.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988948664046374912
Maybe he attacked Bryan.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Nope


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm actually hyped for Jeff and Randy


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Poor Shelton getting jobber entrance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha Jeff knew Randy was coming out, he's been doing this too long :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, this has been a boring week for WWE. Yikes. Hopefully this rematch will be better than last week..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah so Orton interrupts now.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

MOBELS said:


> Good promo tbh. Never understood why people were saying Cass is shit on the mic when he's more than capable.


Because he didnt pay his dues and yet accelerated to a main event program with bryan..its easy to be solid in the mic after not performing for so long..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So they just did a mirror image of the entrance last week. :trolldog


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Too many wrestlers wear those damn vests.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, haven't seen a Benjamin/Orton match since like 2004 :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Orton and Roman Reigns are so similar to me. They both got a good look, but have such bland personalities.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

well randy vs Benjamin is better than repeating last week lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thie GRR might just end up like beast in the east - a glorified house show.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Roman should try this.
> 
> I will not stop main eventing WM until you stand up and cheer.


What do you mean "_should_"? Isn't he already?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Believe it or not, Raw was better than Smackdown this week, and Raw fucking sucked.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bobby Roode has a glass temple, same bump against the top rope knocked him out yesterday.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"STUPID!...STUPID!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd call him stupid too for bumping and selling the RKO the way he did.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Orton just got pissed at Sunil like he did with Kofi in 2009.

Sunil bout to get sent back to NXT..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shelton going over! :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Singh bro just loves Smackdown :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What the hell was that selling of the RKO by Sunil? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alpha 2.0 has gotten more wins separate in a week than in months together


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewww didn't Kofi lick one of those pancakes that The Bar took? Yuck.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

To be fair Randy bumped for the Paydirt shitty like 2 seconds after


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988938931998773249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988944073032650753


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

It did not take them long to put Gallows and Anderson back with aj.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988953224961900545


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Smackdown let me down


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This SD has sucked, I love Peyton and all and I love seeing her on tv, but it truly has sucked.

:trolldog still doing a "wonderful" job with a stacked roster it seems


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ewww didn't Kofi lick one of those pancakes that The Bar took? Yuck.



Like the tip of his tongue grazed the one Sheamus bit for like half a second, he probably didn't even bite the part it touched.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Everyone is the same size? I'm using that line with the wife..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope Charlotte wins the Smackdown Women's Title back at Backlash. I feel like Peyton Royce and Billie Kay will interfere so Carmella might end up retaining it.


I am hoping Charlotte wins the title as well, bring that title back where it belongs. Then have feuds with Becky and Asuka (maybe one of the three turns heel).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My "dream" match. Big Ass vs. :bryan fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With so little spots for non title matches at PPVs we get Bryan/Cass...

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988953976585437185


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson must be feeling relevant again :lol


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

what a waste having Bryan feud with big cass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did AJ not get that big of a pop or is it just this deadish crowd?


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Why is Joe putting over Lesnar? Isn't it better for Joe if Roman wins so he can get a title shot?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lets hope they keep the club together for a bit to elevate Gallows and Anderson again


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

WTF so we don't even get Bryan getting revenge on Cass at all? we don't get him interacting with the Miz? why the hell would they get us all excited about his feud with Miz if they werent' planning on having it anytime soon? it seems like it might be months away...he didn't even mention Miz in his promo. disappointing! so they're just going to have them stay away from each other for a long while? fucking horrible episode of SD, Bryan was barely on TV>


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God I wana see AJ and Joe interact already so bad.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Orton just got pissed at Sunil like he did with Kofi in 2009.
> 
> Sunil bout to get sent back to NXT..


I feel like he should have at least one free pass for some of the bumps he took from Orton when Jinder was WWE Champion (but in fairness that could have been his brother).


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

This has been a really, really flat show.


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

This is literally one of the worst crowds in the short history of SDL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show was shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> WTF so we don't even get Bryan getting revenge on Cass at all? we don't get him interacting with the Miz? why the hell would they get us all excited about his feud with Miz if they werent' planning on having it anytime soon? it seems like it might be months away...he didn't even mention Miz in his promo. disappointing! so they're just going to have them stay away from each other for a long while? fucking horrible episode of SD, Bryan was barely on TV>


Yeah now go make a thread telling us how this is all Roman Reigns's fault.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Will Nak get a new theme?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> This show was shit.


For me aside from the short Charlotte segment this just had nothing going for it and was worse than RAW. At least RAW had Ronda coming out to do her thing, Braun and Lashley wreaking Sami/Owens and some good Rollins stuff.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn't watch tonight. Are WWE already fucking up SD? As stacked as it is?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Aiden English thinks he's the Rock lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Rusev Day love always warms my heart.roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That remix tho.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did Nakamura get a new theme/tron?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

How come Shinsuke's the only one who gets a Titantron?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY JUST DO TO NAKA'S THEME.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I absolutely do not like the remix of Nak's theme at all. It ruins the track entirely.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I didn't watch tonight. Are WWE already fucking up SD? As stacked as it is?


yes


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

What the fuck is that titantron?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Headliner said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY JUST DO TO NAKA'S THEME.


Probably changed it up cause he's heel and so the crowd doesnt sing.

Oh thats what Graves just said :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell did they do to Nakamura's theme? Absolutely tasteless.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

That theme is awesome, and is probably 100% Nakamura's decision/idea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why alter his music? :cuss:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

That's an awful remix.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kind of like the new music and as Graves said, it takes away the fans ability to sing along with his entrance.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What did they do to Naka's theme....


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I didn't watch tonight. Are WWE already fucking up SD? As stacked as it is?


Tag matches galore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Naka's new theme is... Interesting. Certainly not better than his old theme.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That song


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

okay Nakamura's new theme is bloody fantastic


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

The Club is so boring and the fact that they got over in NJPW tells a lot about their company


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

i dig the new theme but not sure about that intro to it...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The ads on this show are out of fucking control. I swear there's been more ads than show.

And Finn Balor goes back to having the best entrance theme in WWE again.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ANOTHER fucking commercial? fpalm

This is unacceptable. This one's been particularly bad with all these commercial breaks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take away Nak's reaction from the crowd and there's not a whole lot left.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

This lends further to credence to the idea that Vince debuted Roode as a face because he thought the crowd singing a long to his entrance made it impossible for him to work as a heel. So it was either turn him face or get rid of his entrance song.

RIP Naka's theme.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

They have had an ad after before every match has started, and re-joined midway through every match. That just fucking sucks.

Also all of you hating on Nakamura's new theme - that's exactly what he wanted. He is committed to getting over as a heel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I am hoping Charlotte wins the title as well, bring that title back where it belongs. Then have feuds with Becky and Asuka (maybe one of the three turns heel).


Charlotte holds herself like a champion. A Charlotte and Becky feud would be so good! Asuka getting involved would be interesting.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This SmackDown really shit the bed. Raw wasn't good last night either except for Drew and Ziggler. Granted, I think both shows are in a holding pattern because of all these interbrand matches for GRR/Backlash, so I expect things to pick up after they're over.

Still, disappointing. It started with so much promise. That Miz TV segment with Bryan supposed to be there was something I was looking forward to and they ruined it for the sake of big ass. The only good thing tonight was that we haven't (and probably won't) see any authority figures.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nak's heel theme :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, this is gonna be a short sucky match, only 8 minutes left of the show. I wish SD could go overtime like Raw does occasionally.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

As a major fan of Japanese Hip-Hop (Pop & Rock too), Nakamura's new theme is awesome to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988957655157719040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988957691753193472


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Nakamura's theme change.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Charlotte holds herself like a champion. A Charlotte and Becky feud would be so good! Asuka getting involved would be interesting.


Yep, the way Charlotte carries herself, with her look, attire and overall presence just screams top woman/champion.

I would like it if the women's title scene revolved around those three, feuds/matches between Charlotte, Asuka and Becky would be great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STOP WITH THE FUCKING ADS WITH 7 MINS LEFT. JESUS FUCK.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OK WWE WE GET IT, there's a show in Saudi Arabia this Friday :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I understand that WWE needs to promote the GRR, but this is so beyond absurd at this point. They're promoting it more than they did WM! Ridiculous.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns needs to beat this guy and get that title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> As a major fan of Japanese Hip-Hop (Pop & Rock too), Nakamura's new theme is awesome to me.


It's solid. Maybe it'll grow on me the more I listen to it.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

we've seen this ad about 4 times tonight and now they put it on during a fucking match, we've seen about 2 minutes of this "Main Event" what a joke


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

two hours of commercials and ads with a few minutes of wrestling in between


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Rooks rike some is a fan of K-pop in WWE too


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Nak does one move in the match and wins :lmao

And yet another nut shot. Maybe Nak should change his finisher to that lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Now this is awesome!!! AJ/Nak fued


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another low blow. Naka really doesn't want AJ to have anymore kids :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nakamura is such a ball buster.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nutcracker Nakamura strikes again. :lmao

I really like heel Nakamura.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anderson taking the Bullet :mark


----------



## They Call me Daddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Another low blow HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHIAHHAAHAHAH


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Have to give it to him, Nakamura has really changed his demeanor after going heel.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

cmon AJ wear a cup already lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel Naka dat dude man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah. Heel Nakamura is awesome.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Its crazy how much better the AJ/Nakamura feud has been since after Mania


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol I don’t give a fuck about Anderson


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

FFS AJ, Wear. A. Cup.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Heel Nakamura is just totally incredible. I haven't seen a character like this on a WWE show in a LONG time.

Awesome. This feud has so much potential and is already delivering.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Its crazy how much better the AJ/Nakamura feud has been since after Mania


Heel Nak, nuff said.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm most likely totally wrong on this, but I feel like Vince doesn't want to see a legit, pushed WWE version of the Bullet Club which is why Anderson and Gallows have looked so weak. Even when they were thrown with Balor they did absolutely nothing together and still looked like geeks. It almost feels like they are being punished for what the Bullet Club did a few months ago outside of the WWE arena.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love how they are making this fued really personal now. Brilliant ending to a shit Smackdown.


----------



## emil_vlkv (Oct 11, 2010)

Guys, what was the name of that PPV event this Friday?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nakamura is much improved as a heel.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Thankyou heel Nakamura for saving this awful show. That last Kinshasa with AJ crawling over to save Anderson was incredible. This show had so much promise when we started out with Miz in the ring and waiting on Daniel Bryan to come out. Big Ass coming out instead really set the tone for the meaningless suckiness that filled up the next hour and a half. Nothing happened. And wow on a show where a lot of people are left of due to time constraints they wasted so much time on commercials and plugging the Saudia Arabia Rumble.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Disappointed with this SD, Asuka losing again. She's the one that should've won the title at backlash and defended against Charlotte at Summerslam.

Also no new day, Bar or Joe. And no DB Miz interaction that I was specifically looking forward too.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I was indifferent about Nakamura as a face. I love him as a heel. It just seems to bring out the nuances of his persona so much more. Becoming one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Heel nak has been fun to watch so far.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Love how they are making this fued really personal now. Brilliant ending to a shit Smackdown.


What was wrong with this Smackdown? Storyline advancement, great segments, very entertaining overall. Don't know how anyone can be complaining right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That finish was really well done.

Love Nakamura's new theme, way better than his old one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

chrispepper said:


> Heel Nakamura is just totally incredible. I haven't seen a character like this on a WWE show in a LONG time.
> 
> Awesome. This feud has so much potential and is already delivering.


 He actually got heat.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

-XERO- said:


>


This is awesome. A darker version of the original. 

Heel Nakamura is epic. Him and AJ saved this shitshow with that incredible ending.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


 Best theme song in WWE by a fucking mile.

Incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988961459114782720


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Besides the main event, this was a difficult Smackdown to get through.

Just feels like they keep rehashing things they've done for years. 

I liked the wrestling and some segments, but the feuds aren't doing it for me.. 7/10


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nakamura is the #1 heel in the WWE, his charisma and mannerisms as a heel are off the charts.

That segment was 7* :sodone


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> He actually got heat.


It is really impressive how well and how quickly he has gone from being really beloved as a face, to hated as a heel. He is doing a great job and amazingly WWE deserve some credit for booking an effective heel as opposed to another jobber heel.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

wow, horrible week, both shows were awful...i hate the false advertising for Miz/Bryan. WTF!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Vegeta said:


> Nakamura is the #1 heel in the WWE, his charisma and mannerisms as a heel are off the charts.
> 
> That segment was 7* :sodone


I loved that they actually used the club to gain sympathy for AJ and advance the story, instead of just pairing them for meaningless 6 man tag matches like they did with Balor.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> FFS AJ, Wear. A. Cup.


 Saving it for GRR.

I'd like to see AJ wear it but Nakamura to still walk out victorious to establish himself. As a heel, I'm sold on him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I loved that they actually used the club to gain sympathy for AJ and advance the story, instead of just pairing them for meaningless 6 man tag matches like they did with Balor.


 Anderson taking the bullet for AJ, then Nakamura hitting him with a Kinshasa again right in front of AJ as watches helplessly :banderas

That actually got heat on Nakamura, really impressive because he's been getting cheered.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

God, I hate Naks new theme. That rapping during the verses is fucking awful and doesn't fit at all.

If they're trying to make Nakamura unappealing, they're doing a helluva job. 

Still doing excellent heel work though :eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last segment was easily the highlight of the show. How mind numbing was it to get nearly 5 hours of crap with their two flagship shows. Not a promising start to the post shakeup WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Anderson taking the bullet for AJ, then Nakamura hitting him with a Kinsasha again right in front of AJ as watches helplessly :banderas


That spot was well done.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to say I’m diggin Nak’s theme update.

:bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> That spot was well done.


 You've got to credit the WWE, they were right in turning Nakamura heel. He's championship material now, as a face he was far from ready for it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> God, I hate Naks new theme. That rapping during the verses is fucking awful and doesn't fit at all.
> 
> If they're trying to make Nakamura unappealing, they're doing a helluva job.
> 
> Still doing excellent heel work though :eva2


 I love it personally. 

A huge upgrade on his old theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> You've got to credit the WWE, they were right in turning Nakamura heel. He's championship material now, as a face he was far from ready for it.


The heel turn has been a positive for him for sure. If they had him go over Styles as a face at Mania I think it wouldn't have bode well for him. He'll be better off doing so as a heel.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> I love it personally.
> 
> A huge upgrade on his old theme.


To each their own I suppose, but his old theme was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> To each their own I suppose, but his old theme was fucking beautiful.


 This reflects the change to a more violent and sadistic character. He taunted AJ tonight to get back up before kneeing his friend right in the face. That was awesome.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> The last segment was easily the highlight of the show. How mind numbing was it to get nearly 5 hours of crap with their two flagship shows. Not a promising start to the post shakeup WWE.


Predictably, it's not the rosters that are the issue. It's the creative bankruptcy of WWE.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I thought Cass did a good job tonight I didn't think he could deliver a good promo looking back on his other cringeworthy ones in the past.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They definitely needed to change Nak's theme for the heel turn, his old theme was way too babyface like and as Graves pointed out fans was always singing along with it, which wouldn't work for his heel character.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Predictably, it's not the rosters that are the issue. It's the creative bankruptcy of WWE.


 That ending segment was really creative... they can be creative, it's just very rare.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Predictably, it's not the rosters that are the issue. It's the creative bankruptcy of WWE.


Smackdown has a roster that might be one of its best ever. It matters not because of the bookers. It's akin to giving a caveman a Ferrari. He sure as hell isn't going to get anywhere.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

nakamura is so gonna lose the title match but who cares he's doing a great job as a heel, killing anderson in front of aj was awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

grecefar said:


> nakamura is so gonna lose the title match but who cares he's doing a great job as a heel, killing anderson in f ront of aj was awesome.


 That was such an anime moment, explains why I loved it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*SDL was lit and better than RAW this week. Big Cass cut an impressive promo and he had a good segment with The Miz. The intro was one of my favorite parts of the show. My other favorite part was the ending. Heel Nakamura is awesome and I hope the feud with Styles continues - which means he would have to win the title (by cheating/low-blowing) at Saudi Arabia and the rematch would happen at Backlash where he should win clean if they want to go in that direction.

Looking forward to Friday's show. Is it Royal Rumble? Is it WrestleMania? No, it's Saudi Fuckin Arabia.

P.S. I found the Naomi segment interesting, when she said that Harper/Rowan look empty. That would be a cool plot device for their change in character, perhaps they have been brainwashed? hypnotized? drugged?*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Big Cass. Delivered extremely well. Whole Miz TV segment was great.

Bryan's promo backstage was good as well towards the end of the show.

Didn't really watch much else.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just heard Nakamura’s remixed theme....

This fucking heel company can go to hell. 

The song is shit.

Learn to create a baby face.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wonder why they left Bryan off the show? Is he just going to put other guys over now and bring them heat? lame! where is Almas? I mean come on!


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Wait, whts yalls problem? Big Cass impressed, coming from someone who could care less about him, Carmella impressed, ending was neat and it was an overall solid show. Same as Raw. As someone who is very critcal of WWE, they have been stepping it up, same with the talent. I dont get the critisism tbr.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cass' promo was solid. Much more conviction than when he tagged with Enzo. We'll see for good how green is in-ring abilities are when he's at work with Bryan, but there's potential there, however green (same with Jinder).

Stuff between here and the main event, ugh. Uso shit was weird. Orton/Shelton is just ugh, I'll never care for either men. Carmella has a fantastic understanding of her character and what she wants to do in comparison to other women, sky is the limit for her.

And for the main event, Shinsuke is being given the material finally to make him a star. Great to see that being a heel really unlocks his natural charisma better and if he keeps shining, people will come round to him. However, some of the criticism seems very arbitrary (people who don't normally care about in-ring work blasting him on that, or people who don't normally care about promos blasting him there). Very arbitrary.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i was never a fan of Cass but he did great tonight i must admit, curious to see how he does in the ring and see if he's any better in that department.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Predictably, it's not the rosters that are the issue. It's the creative bankruptcy of WWE.


I actually thought SD was ten times better than RAW


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Since we are getting a Bryan and Cass feud I hope they keep Miz separate from it and build Miz back up a bit in the meantime. As great as he can be it is hard to take the guy who spent the past year jobbing to everyone on Raw seriously against Daniel.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And Becky gets pinned yet again, what a freaking surprise. Never change WWE, never change. Also both her and Asuka are being used as fall girls to protect Charlotte, again because Charlotte is all that matters in WWE's eyes apparently.

Also welcome to the main roster's "random-ass" booking Asuka. You lose your debut match on SD, which is a pointless tag match that was booked too early. I hope you enjoy it.

So it being Big Cass who attacked DB would be too obvious right? It's got to be a red herring right?

AJ's got a backup plan, hmm?

Carmella does nothing for me. She's a lesser version of Alexa, and that's saying something.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought this was a pretty decent episode all round, nothing on this show felt pointless, storylines progressed and there was actual effort made.

Best thing about the episode though was heel Nakamura...again, I'm loving his character change.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why has AJ still not wised up and started wearing a cup? I mean he's been hit in the nuts how many times now? its gotta be going on 6 or 7, you'd think at some point down the line he'd think to get a cup since he keeps getting hit in the nuts over and over and over again.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Smackdown was A+ tonight!!! I absolutely LOVED the show tonight top to bottom with literally...ZERO complaints. Literally zero. I liked every segment, every match, every result. This smackdown roster has some ridiculous potential...and im liking where it's going all around. I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok why has AJ still not wised up and started wearing a cup? I mean he's been hit in the nuts how many times now? its gotta be going on 6 or 7, you'd think at some point down the line he'd think to get a cup since he keeps getting hit in the nuts over and over and over again.


You're talking about the same guy who still uses the Phenomenal Forearm as his finisher despite it costing him countless matches when his opponent reverses it into their own finisher. AJ isn't a very learned wrestler.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That ending was so over the top, AJ was "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"! :lmao Nak is still fucking awesome though. SD is the A show again and I'll make sure to enjoy it before they ruin it on purpose.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok why has AJ still not wised up and started wearing a cup? I mean he's been hit in the nuts how many times now? its gotta be going on 6 or 7, you'd think at some point down the line he'd think to get a cup since he keeps getting hit in the nuts over and over and over again.


I think Styles should definitely be one of the smartest booked babyfaces on the roster. "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me". Instead he comes off like an idiot, dealing with a guy who keeps sabotaging his testicles past the point that he should have thought of a backup plan to prevent further abuse to them. Don't get me wrong, Nakamura's heel turn is solid, but you don't have to make Styles look like a moron by continuing to not wear protection, to make it work. Will this continue in their title match Friday or will Styles FINALLY wise up?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I think Styles should definitely be one of the smartest booked babyfaces on the roster. "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me". Instead he comes off like an idiot, dealing with a guy who keeps sabotaging his testicles past the point that he should have thought of a backup plan to prevent further abuse to them. Don't get me wrong, Nakamura's heel turn is solid, but you don't have to make Styles look like a moron by continuing to not wear protection, to make it work. Will this continue in their title match Friday or will Styles FINALLY wise up?


I know, i keep waiting for Nakamura to go for the low blow and all of a sudden he goes for it and just starts holding his arm in pain, and Styles pulls out a metal cup grinning.

Forget who done that back in the day to defend against Chyna's low blows, i think it was Road Dogg. And it didn't take Road Dogg 10 or 15 times getting low blowed before he thought ahead and wore a cup, Styles is looking like a moron.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yup Styles should wear a cup, it could be a nice surprise/stunt during their rematch once Nakamura attempts it


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Uso’s used dancing Naomi, it was super effective...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Big Cass did fine in his Miz TV promo. I know people hate on him getting a push but with Baron Corbin on RAW now, it makes sense for Big Cass to takeover. Carmella did fine her in the contract signing with Charlotte too. People are hating on her being Champ but you have to admit, she plays her character well. I can see why she is getting this push. 

This show was packed and it flew by fast. So Naomi's distraction in that Jimmy Uso vs Rowan match was her shaking her booty? Ok. Shelton Benjamin/Randy Orton was decent with Benjamin getting a much needed win. And that remixed Nakamura theme. I dig the Japanese lyrics. Poor Karl Anderson had to sacrifice himself for Styles though taking Nakamura's finisher. I'm enjoying this heel Nakamura.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So... Uso needs his wife not to get beaten up now ? How emasculating.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Usos were on such a good run and they had an edge to them. Now all that is gone. I really liked how they kept Naomi away from them for the most part. I hate everything about this idea. 

Also I feel like there will be a counter to the Nak low blows but dont you think Styles wearing a metal jock is super corny. I really hope they find something better to do than this obvious dad joke. If you think Styles looks stupid now for not being prepared his wearing a cup to counter it does look much better to me.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Just want to say that Sheamus ate a pancake Kofi licked.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just caught up on SD. I know I'm late lol.

But what a great episode. Started off great with the Miz and Big Cass. And may I say...damn! Big Cass looked great. His promo was solid and I'm digging that theme song. We all know he's going to lose this feud with Bryan but I hope he keeps this momentum. Big Cass is such a better big man than Corbin already. 

Loving these hype packages for Cien Almas and Chaos. Not overexposing Joe was good too.

Seeing Jeff, Randy, and Shelton is a blast from the past but still cool to see.

Iconics. :mark

The tag teams are looking awesome. Even the New Day are looking reinvigorated.

And that main event...seeing that Club reunion. :banderas
Heel Nakamura is money and that new theme is sweet too. 

Awesome show. SD really can't go wrong when they have Miz, Big Cass, Bryan, AJ, Nakamura, Joe, Jeff Hardy, Rusev, Randy Orton, those women, the best tag teams plus the imminent Cien Almas and Chaos AND to fit everything on 2 hours? Awesome stuff.


----------

